# Severe IBS flare-up



## bluenosergirl7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,I am a new member of this group and am happy to see I am not totally alone. I was diagnosed with IBS 11 years ago. At that time, I had quite a bit of work stress and a lot of D. I went to a naturopath and was diagnosed with it and told to take all the lactose out of my diet as well as other offending foods like onions, cabbage, etc.That did the trick. I got better in just a few weeks and never had a really big problem with it until now.On Dec. 1 I was vomiting and nauseous from the gas. Then the D started. I went on the BRAT diet for one month. It didn't get better. On January 1 I took out the gluten and three days later the D was gone, but the bloating and gas didn't go away. Then I was eating only chicken and carrot soup, steamed salmon, and Welch's grape juice. I started taking Nexium and Sucralate.I went to another naturopath. I was told the antibiotics I took for 2.5 years plus the H1N1 wrecked my gut. She said I had leaky gut syndrome, hiatal hernia and it would take a while to heal my gut. I started taking vitamin B12, vitamin D, probiotics and GI Encapsules before every meal.It's been 2 months and 17 days since it started and a month since I first went to the naturopath and I can still only eat chicken, carrot, celery, spinach, beets, salmon, haddock and scallops. If I eat even half a mashed banana I will burp for four hours. I think this is a fructose intolerance. I tried adding a couple of tablespoons of quinoa to my soup and it gave me a belly ache. I burped for three days. I also get SVT from the hiatal hernia at night when I lie down. This is brutal. Has anyone else ever had IBS this bad? How long did it take you to get over it? I've been checked for everything. I think the naturopath has been the most help to me so far. The doctors aren't able to do anything for me. They said it will take me a few more months. Does anyone have any advice for me? I've taken every book I could find on IBS out of the library. I'm interested in trying steamed zucchini and mushrooms. I'm getting afraid of food! It makes me feel horrible when I eat the wrong thing. I'm getting sick of soup for breakfast too, but at least it's a safe food.I would appreciate any advice or suggestions.Thanks


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

So sorry your IBS is so bad,you are not alone in that on this forum.Have you saw a Dietician about advice on foods?


----------



## bluenosergirl7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Diane,No, I haven't seen a dietician. Do I need a referral from my doctor? I will ask him about it. I found another post on here about fructose-intolerance and I think I will take out the carrots, beets and grape juice and see if it will help any. I would also love to have some kind of test that shows I have a fructose/gluten/dairy intolerance. I keep reading about these breath tests. How do I get one of those in Canada? I think it would help doctors at least believe me. When I tell them I can't eat bananas they just kind of look at me funny. And my naturopath is good, but she didn't know a lot about the diet issues either. I will post back if the new regime helps!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi blue...what is svt? could it be rapid heart beats? I have gerd, hiatial hernia severe..and get very rapid heart beats,had heart checked out they said all ok cardiogram, nuclear stress test, echo>>>i did not know nor did any dr say my hernia could be the cause..that would sure take a lotof stress off my mind if this could be the case


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Blue keep in mind sometimes our IBS symptoms have absolutely NOTHING to do with _what_ we eat. It isn't always about food triggers. Sometimes it is just THAT we eat.There are many other triggers. So I wouldn't waste time or emotion on blaming yourself for eating the "wrong" thing. hat is kinda a negative way to think about yourself. (BTW....A month on a BRAT diet,. unless ordered by a Dr. is, in my opinion, too long.) I also found that my D worsens whenever I undereat or skip meals.Have you had a chance to read this article yet by our Dr Bolen? I think you may find it very helpful."Healthy Thinking for IBS"http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Bluenosegirl7I live in the UK (Scotland) and your Doctor here can refer you to a Dietician but last year i payed privately to see one.I do not know how it works in your country?but asking your Doctor is a start.


----------



## rosya (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi BlueI can recommend a Starch free diet. Bananas contain a lot of starch....you can't tolerate them. Also veg when cooked produces starch.....all soups usually have cornflour thickener so that will irritate, so many foods have starch so it might be worth looking into.The book I followed:The IBS Starch-free Diet by Carol Sinclair


----------



## New York (Feb 23, 2010)

Blue, sorry to heard of the length of time that you are experiencing the symptoms. I have been having IBS-D for 12 years now and it is non specific as far as diet is concerned. Has anyone ever heard of low stomach Serotonin as a cause? I always thought Serotonin was in the brain. Also, how would you be able to increase the stomach Serotonin. I did some research and came up with this. Thanks much


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

NYHere is an article that has more info about serotonin & IBS:Under "What causes IBS" Look at the 4th bullet point.http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs/


----------



## New York (Feb 23, 2010)

BQ, thanks for the link. I was reading another article that mentioned it was low Serotonin levels that causes the IBS. My interest was how to increase the levels in the stomach. Also, I noticed that during my cycle, my IBS is not as severe. My doctor do not know what to make of this. Does anyone know of studies that is currently being undertaken for this type of IBS?


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

SVT is superior ventricular tachycardia........super fast heartbeat.


----------



## alymcclain (Apr 16, 2009)

We do have Serotonin in our stomach as well. It is not widely used at the moment, but Lotranex is a great drug for IBS-D. It works with the Serotonin levels in the stomach only. This drug really works! I had severe IBS-D. I couldn't eat anything or go anywhere. I never knew when it would strike. I was sent to a gastro specialist at MUSC and he put me on this. Within a matter of days, I was so relieved!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> This drug really works!


For some people it does. Not for all IBS'Ders.That's one of the biggest problems with IBS.. what works for one person... doesn't work for another.Here look at our Diarrhea Specific (Prescription Medication) Forum found here for more info about Lotronex & other meds:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=30


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i just looked up the BRAT Diet Bananas, Rice, applesauce, toast......... this way of eating probally really messed up your gut and it will take awhile for it to heal its good your eating chicken now atleast but just keep makeing sure you eat real good whole nutrition dense foods like meat, eggs, butterhttp://www.westonaprice.org/http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=112669http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmlook at these links hope it helps find new foods you can eat


----------



## Gabriela Fabra (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi I'm new to IBS and getting confused with what juice I can drink some say grape juice and then they say no what JUICE can I drink because iam really tired of water please and thank you any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

